# importing samples to l o s



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

i would like to purchase 5 or 6 relatively small engineered products from the us with the intention of exploring the possibilities of manufacturing similar products in thailand ,what papers would i need with regards to importing the said products and what import duties would apply.can anyone out there help?thanks


----------

